# Anybody use SRAM Imotion, or see it in person yet?



## sonyisdope (Jul 24, 2004)

http://www.sram-imotion.com/

Looks sweet! I realize that it is made more for comfort bikes, but I would love to try it on an MTb!


----------



## eccentricbottombracket (Nov 13, 2006)

I am using a SRAM I-motion 3 disc hub for off-road riding. It works very well. I am using a smaller than recommended rear cog, but so far the excess torque has not affected the hub. Shifting is flawless. There is no indication of any problems under high load, even on steep climbs.

It can shift across the entire 186% gear range instantly, even while stopped. How cool is that? The gear range is a bit limited for extended climbs, but is perfect for moderate hills and is awesome for technical singletrack. Shifting is completely intuitive.

My only complaint is that the hubshell and disc mounting area are made from steel, adding excessive weight. It is very compact, unlike most internally geared hubs.


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

I have been using Imotion stuff since last December. I love the hell out of it. SRAM is realeasing an aluminum/carbon disc brake Imotion9 hubset this fall for the super-premium crowd. Keem


----------



## eccentricbottombracket (Nov 13, 2006)

SuspectDevice said:


> I have been using Imotion stuff since last December. I love the hell out of it. SRAM is realeasing an aluminum/carbon disc brake Imotion9 hubset this fall for the super-premium crowd. Keem


How are the seals on your I-motion 9? My I-motion 3 has little more than a metal dust cover on the drive side, with some of the internals visible and vulnerable immediately underneath. Have you had any issues with contamination?


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

I have an imotion 3 coaster hub for my townie, and an IM9 on a beater. The "townie" has actually seen a few xc races this year, and I haven't had any issues. The9 is sealed well enough as I apparently need, done some bog-crawling with little incident....


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I have the I-Motion 9 hub and I am loving it. It took a few hundred miles to sort it out and get used to a grip shift, now I can not imaging going back to a derailiuer, hell I can not even spell it 

Here is a users thread I started:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=440881

I have an Alfine, as soon as I get back to the US I will be converting my front suspension MTB over. Is the I-M9 better than Alfine? One extra gear for an extra $110 is a little steep, it will come down to which shifts better.


----------



## eccentricbottombracket (Nov 13, 2006)

pursuiter said:


> I have the I-Motion 9 hub and I am loving it. It took a few hundred miles to sort it out and get used to a grip shift, now I can not imaging going back to a derailiuer, hell I can not even spell it
> 
> Here is a users thread I started:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=440881
> ...


The I-motion 3 disc shifting is very light. I have to be careful not to accidentally shift, especially on hill climbs. It rocks in ultra technical sections. No banging the rear derailleur.


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

I'd like to see an i-motion 9 and a hammerschmidtt MTB set-up that would be cool as S*#@


----------

